# Audi of America Announces New European Delivery Program



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AUBURN HILLS, Mich. – Audi of America, Inc. announced today its new European Delivery Program for customers in the United States. All Audi models that are sold in the U.S. are eligible for the new delivery program. The European Delivery Program was developed due to growing demand from Audi customers interested in experiencing the Audi brand in Ingolstadt, Germany, the worldwide headquarters of Audi. Customers will take delivery of their Audi at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt, and will receive detailed insight into Audi’s philosophy, views and heritage through a guided tour of Audi’s factory and historical museum.
More here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi of America Announces New European Delivery Program ([email protected])*

Echt tolle!
Here's hoping I can pick up my 2008 allroad or B8 Avant over there!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi of America Announces New European Delivery Program (sieben)*

Maybe both.


----------



## riverripper (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Audi of America Announces New European Delivery Program ([email protected])*

The real hope is that their program will be a lot like BMW's where you can bargain with the dealer beyond even the standard european delievery discount and save a ton of money by doing it. 
I know that there was a mention of swedespeed having a good discussion area on their site. Bimmerfest also has a very knowledgable group of people who have done many euro delieveries and have its own forum.
Taking the basis of the BMW deals, of X amount of dollars over euro invoice gets you well beyond what you can get at a dealer normally. I was leaning towards a 328 but now I will really have to cross shop the A4 again if I can get a good deal and have a nice european vacation with a fun car.
Any info on if lease rates are the same, I know some companies have a mark up on the money factor for ED cars.


----------



## sassandre (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi of America Announces New European Delivery Program (riverripper)*

Sweet







)
I just came back from Munich where my friend just got his 335i







. It was so cool, we visited the Munich 3-series plant. I can't wait to pickup my Q5 in a few years in Ingolstadt sometime during Oktoberfest maybe?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi of America Announces New European Delivery Program (riverripper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riverripper* »_
Any info on if lease rates are the same, I know some companies have a mark up on the money factor for ED cars.

You'd have to check with your dealer for now. The program is so new, there are very few people righ tnow who've gone through it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi of America Announces New European Delivery Program (sassandre)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sassandre* »_Sweet







)
I just came back from Munich where my friend just got his 335i







. It was so cool, we visited the Munich 3-series plant. I can't wait to pickup my Q5 in a few years in Ingolstadt sometime during Oktoberfest maybe?
















During Oktoberfest.... That's a great idea.


----------



## bvordy (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Audi of America Announces New European Delivery Program (sassandre)*

If all goes well, I well be picking up a Q7 or A6 over there during Oktoberfest in 2008. I have been to two Oktoberfests as well as the Audi museum in Ingolstadt - well worth the trip!
Viel gluck, Prost!


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Audi of America Announces New European Delivery Program (bvordy)*

Cool, I wonder if I can squeeze both my wife and 2 kids into a TT....plus all our luggage.


----------



## klee (Jul 10, 2002)

yeah, lets get some more details on pricing, model specific would be great


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I wish they had this program earlier.


----------

